
Uk-ISP-group-names-mozilla-internet-villain-for-supporting-DNS-over-HTTPS/ - galaxyLogic
https://www.zdnet.com/article/uk-isp-group-names-mozilla-internet-villain-for-supporting-dns-over-https/
======
Nextgrid
If a stupid government or telco cartel doesn’t like something then it means
it’s most likely good.

Kudos to Mozilla & Google for implementing this, although I wish it was a
separate protocol rather than abusing HTTPS.

------
zaarn
"Several companies that sell censorship & filtering release a press statement
that Mozilla is bad for not enabling them"

------
TadaScientist
So if I use a VPN plus Mozilla with this setting switched on I should be good
to go?

Are there any actual guides on protecting your privacy online and eliminating
filters? Preventing tracking and fingerprinting is already feasible with a
combination of ublock origin and noscript for mozilla.

Also, what about linux?

------
londons_explore
ISP's are salty that DoH will force them to buy expensive filtering kit that
actually scans every packet rather than their current setup of a few lines in
named.conf on their DNS servers.

Said expensive filtering kit would force many ISP's to reorganize their
network architecture, because many don't have a single physical location that
all traffic is routed via.

